# Farbe Transparent machen? (Ohne Zauberstab!)



## DocMAX (6. September 2007)

hallo,

habe 2 ebenen. einmal den hintergrund, und einmal einen kopf mit weissem hintergrund. jetzt will ich alles was weiss oder beinahe weiss ist transparent machen. wenn ich eine ebenenmaske mache und dann fülle, macht er eine harte abgrenzung. ich will aber weiche transparanz haben. sollte beispielsweise ein bereich nur ein wenig weisse farbe enthalten, soll es auch nur ein wenig transparent sein.

wie kann man das in photoshop lösen?


----------



## chmee (6. September 2007)

Du benutzt die Selektion per Farbe im Select-Menu ( Color-Range ).
Wenn die Auswahl getroffen ist, fügst Du diese jener Ebene per Ebenenmaske zu.

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. September 2007)

Oder:

Ebenenstil
Fülloptionen

Den Regler bei Graustufen kann man bei gehaltener Alt-Taste teilen und somit einen weichen Übergang erzeugen.
Abweichend von meinem Bildbeispiel nimmt man dann aber den rechten Regler für die weißen Bereiche.


Alex


----------

